# Does the back LCD on the 5d mark iii disable when hdmi is connected?



## Kane (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have an HDMI cable that fits the camera and was wondering if anyone knows if the LCD on the 5d mark iii disables like on the 5d mark ii or 7d?


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 20, 2012)

unfortunately yes.
i was mad when they said the 1DC's doesnt and how this will be a great thing and what people wanted blah blah blah, yes, so why didnt they do it for the MK3!


----------

